# Author Photo?



## Devor (Sep 29, 2014)

Does anybody have any tips for taking a good author photo?  Are there ways to get a decent quality doing it on my own?  What kind of preparation should I bring to a photographer to have it done professionally?

I want to take a professional author photo in the near future, at least something that will hold me over in the meantime, and I realize I don't think I've seen a discussion about this here yet.


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 30, 2014)

I know someone that bought one of those [cheap] Boudoir Photo sessions and parleyed it in to a business photo shoot. It came with hair and make-up, professional lighting, the whole she-bang...
I'm just saying...


----------



## T.Allen.Smith (Sep 30, 2014)

CupofJoe said:


> I know someone that bought one of those [cheap] Boudoir Photo sessions and parleyed it in to a business photo shoot. It came with hair and make-up, professional lighting, the whole she-bang...
> I'm just saying...


The possibilities are mind boggling...


----------



## CupofJoe (Sep 30, 2014)

T.Allen.Smith said:


> The possibilities are mind boggling...


There were a few pictures at the end of the shoot that [while very tasteful] would have made an interesting choice of professional statement.


----------



## acapes (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe visit a local college or high school and see if any students/teachers are willing to help out?


----------



## PaulineMRoss (Sep 30, 2014)

Unless you plan to enlarge the thing to post on the side of a bus, any half decent digital camera will give you a good image for web use. Neutral background, take a range of different angles to choose from and watch for red-eye. If it's to go on the back of a book, you might want to visit your local photographic studio. They will tell you about preparation, they're professionals. Or ask your local photography club if they want some portrait practice, with a couple of beers for the best.


----------



## Trick (Oct 1, 2014)

To get a quality photo is a matter of skill and plenty of people have the skill necessary with the right camera. If you want something that will look amazing though, you'll need someone who can manipulate the image. Local wedding photographers are often good at this and, if you go to them, will probably be pretty cheap for just a few photos and minor edits.

On the marketing side of this, I read that a unique author photo can take you a long way. Try staging it in a way that is uniquely you. Whether it gets a laugh or just a confused pause, people will remember it.


----------



## psychotick (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi,

Sadly the quality of the photo begins with the face being photographed! This may explain why I don't have an author photo, just a picture of a cat sleeping!

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Devor (Oct 3, 2014)

The range in quality goes well beyond a JCPenny photo shoot.  I was looking online, and a head shot session with a high quality photographer can run a few hundred.  I'm not there, yet.

I think I'm just going to borrow a better camera and see what I can come up with on my own.  I saw a diagram about good lighting and a lengthy infographic about finding the right pose.  I think I can come up with something that's suitable.




psychotick said:


> Sadly the quality of the photo begins with the face being photographed!



Ohh . . . right . . . 

:Embarrassed:


----------



## psychotick (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi,

I wasn't talking about your face. Sadly my own personal beauty is the sort that requires distance to truly appreciate - light years of it! Which is why I use an avatar.

Cheers, Greg.


----------



## Devor (Oct 6, 2014)

psychotick said:


> I wasn't talking about your face.



Ohh I was only kidding.




> Sadly my own personal beauty is the sort that requires distance to truly appreciate - light years of it! Which is why I use an avatar.



My sympathy goes out to your face.  :angel:


----------



## risu (Oct 9, 2014)

Do you have any local writing groups or a writer's guild in your area? You might check with them. It was through my writing group connections that I got mine. My first one cost me $15. Unfortunately, I've cut my hair since then. The second one was a group session, and one of the people who is in that group was the first photographer. Since she had connections, the cost was really low for everyone (nothing out of pocket for me). Maybe you can find someone who can help you out.


----------



## George Lightgood (Oct 13, 2014)

Just my two cents, but the first thing I would do would be to look at the author photos of several of the top authors in my genre. There is an enormous difference between the photos of, as an example, Jim Butcher and Tom Clancy. Each photo looks a lot like a guy who would write their respective type of genre. A lot of Romance authors have photos that look ripped out of the local Realtor directory. 

Regardless of style (and NO, this is not where you interject comments on my forum photo!), I'd strive for something that is genuine and doesn't look like you are playing dress up. In my opinion, something else that is of tremendous importance is to choose an outfit and setting you are truly comfortable with, so you can smile with a real smile. You ever seen prom photos or wedding photos? Or the posed "I am so intellectual" photos (often with hand thoughtfully at chin)? Some of them are great but, in others, the fake paste on smiles and attempts at "posing" often times come across as sadly humorous. 

I can give a chimp a new Mac Book. The equipment is capable of writing a great novel. The chimp -- not so much. The same can be said with today's photography equipment. It is capable of doing what you need, but is the person behind the camera?

Get in touch with a local photographer. In the big scheme of things, that small expense is trivial. Even if you self publish, obviously there are marketing expenses involved at some scale and people do judge a book by its cover. They are going to make pre-judgements about your photo, too. Ask yourself, "Is it the one I want to make?"


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 3, 2014)

What about content?
Does a bust type picture do the best?
A picture of the person sitting at a well organized desk?
The author holding a pipe, deep in thought?

How about a more realistic picture, the writer head down on the laptop hair a mess, eyes blood shot from the long hours....


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2015)

Does anyone use a selfie?


----------



## CupofJoe (Feb 27, 2015)

Mark said:


> Does anyone use a selfie?


I hope not....


----------



## stephenspower (Feb 27, 2015)

Vonnegut was a straight-laced looking guy until he decided to use a picture of him with crazy hair. It made his name. Your clothes and setting should create a tone. This one of Donna Tartt is my all-time favorite.

There was a Times Magazine piece a long time ago on the six types of author photos. I can't find it, but if you google "Great author photos" a selection will pop up showing several I remember:

--chin on hand/wrist
--standing, arms crossed. 
--looking up
--leaning on fist
--looking away
--standing or seated in front of bookcase, which I consider a ridiculous cliche.

I don't remember if the piece called out the straight on v. 3/4 look, but arms folded poses tend to be 3/4 because straight on would make them seem confrontational; or whether a photo should be centered or slightly off center.  Certainly it should play up whether you have great hair and a wonderful smile.

You might also look up articles on how to create photos for dating sites, how certain poses are perceived, and how to best emphasize some physical features and de-emphasize others. The latter consideration will also dictate whether you go with a face shot, a half-body or full-body shot.


----------



## Mark (Feb 27, 2015)

stephenspower said:


> standing or seated in front of bookcase, which I consider a ridiculous cliche.



It is, but I've always liked these images - and I like to look at what they read. Perhaps a collection of e-readers in the background would be the modern equivalent?


----------

